# Hello Ladies



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

How is everyone doing? It has been a long time since I have posted here!

What has everyone been upto?

Hello Tangleknott , Hawker, Lo8rider and any others that are still around!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It's been a long while. A hearty welcome back to you!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy!

It's great to see you back! How are y'all doing?

Got any jello shots? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome back, I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome back QS.....


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Hi and welcome back. In fact, some friends of ours happened to run into you at the Emerald Theatre a few weeks back. They were talking about different people they talked to and we thought that it had to be you and sure enough, it was. Small world.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome back!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Thanks everyone! 

LOL Tangleknot! I met a ton of new peeps that night! I love meeting new people! 

Hope John and the boys are doing GREAT!


----------

